# 96 Maxima 192k



## Lucio_el_grande (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, a person is offering me a 96 nissan maxima with 192k miles, in $3000, Ive been asking to different persons if that is a safe milleage for a nissan, some say no, my dad say if the car is not smoking then ill be ok, i just need the car for no more than 1 year.
I'm new in all the cars area, so I'd really appreciate any kind of suggestion that you guys can give me.
Thanks again, have a great day.
LD.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Lucio_el_grande said:


> Hi everyone, a person is offering me a 96 nissan maxima with 192k miles, in $3000, Ive been asking to different persons if that is a safe milleage for a nissan, some say no, my dad say if the car is not smoking then ill be ok, i just need the car for no more than 1 year.
> I'm new in all the cars area, so I'd really appreciate any kind of suggestion that you guys can give me.
> Thanks again, have a great day.
> LD.


I have seen Maximas with 250,000 miles still running pretty good, but you are likely to eventually have to replace alot of stuff which can get pretty expensive even only for one year! I would'nt do it for that much(3000), maybe 2000!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree...$3k for such a high mileage car is pretty high. $2k sounds more like it.

If the seller complains and says you are lowballing his price then remind him that certain things (suspension, brakes, water pump, etc) could go out soon.


----------



## 96maxipad (Apr 10, 2007)

i recntly bought a 1996 maxima top of the line every option avail for thgat year and car i spent 2k it has 208k miles on it i test drove a 2006 maxima and my car runs just as good nissan's are very good cars


----------

